# Toshiba external hard drive problem..



## bob0008 (Feb 20, 2011)

OK.. so it all started when i just ignored this sort of sound that means the external drive has just unplugged...

then in just a few seconds, it would be plugged again...

I KNOW COZ IM PLAYING MUSIC FILES FROM THE EXTERNAL HARD DISK AND ITS ON THE PLAYLIST...

it happens for almost 8 times before i finally unplugged it for real..

the plugged/unplugged thing happens coz the usb hub of the computer seems to be loose...

so when i tried to used the external hard disk at my laptop..it then install a unfamiliar drive and the icon of my external hard disk appears to be a removable disk icon(and it is named as removable disk)

i check the disk manager and it appears to be blank(means it cant access the files in the external hdd)

0 files
0 capacity
everything is gone...

i tried chkdsk (drive name) but it says "cannot access.....", drive is not ready

i guess its boot.file is corrupt coz of those continuous unsafe disk removal...

my external hdd is toshiba 320gb with music,movies,pdf,forms files...

i also tried recova, getdataback...but the problem is it cant detect the drive..

somebody help me plss..


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

There are no boot files whatsoever on an external hard drive unless you install an OS on it or some bootable utility software. For backup/storage purposes only there are no boot files.

Test the drive with manufacturer's diagnostic software.
Toshiba doesn't supply any but you can use _Seagate SeaTools_ from here:
| Seagate

You'll need to download the Windows version since the DOS version cannot detect USB devices.

Make sure you plug the drive into a fully working, undamaged USB port before testing.


----------



## bob0008 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok ive just download seagatetool and then apply some basic scan...now what??

should i proceed to advance scan and try some of its options>??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most problems show up in basic scan. In any case, perform a basic scan, then an advanced scan (default settings).


----------

